# A lil help please



## Mr.Mauricio (Apr 18, 2005)

HEy yall all i need the name of each cable of the radio harness, what i mean is like black is for lighting, red is for this and white is for this you get me...if any of you have that please let me know or just post it here, thanks


----------



## SerDaRat93 (Apr 25, 2005)

what year and make do you have?


----------



## Mr.Mauricio (Apr 18, 2005)

is a 2000 altima gle.


----------



## SerDaRat93 (Apr 25, 2005)

sorry do you still need that info... i've been spacy but i can get it for you


----------

